
Ask HN: What do you use to transfer links and files? - maresca
What do you use to transfer links and files between devices&#x2F;computers&#x2F;tablets&#x2F;phones&#x2F;etc? Email? FTP? NAS? I&#x27;m looking for a good, seamless solution for this.
======
WorldMaker
Of the top of my head, various combinations of, roughly in order of
importance:

\- JungleDisk sync folders

\- OneDrive folders

\- BitTorrent Sync folders

\- Dropbox folders

\- Firefox account

